

Django Users: i18n Security Fix Released - jasonyan
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2007/oct/26/security-fix/
Affects Django users with 'USE_I18N' set to True and the LocaleMiddleware activated.  Fix prevents a potential DoS attack from a malformed HTTP request.
======
jasonyan
Affects Django users with 'USE_I18N' set to True and the LocaleMiddleware
activated. Fix prevents a potential DoS attack from a malformed HTTP request.

